# How to make a Spring Pole (PIC HEAVY)



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

After seeing a post like this on anouther APBT forum I desided to try this for my self.

This is pretty heavy duty and I bought everything but the biting surface at Lowes for $25. Now these are my pictures(because some of his didn't work) but I did copy his directions because they were perfect.

Things you will need:

1.Eye Hook (Large enough for the chain to go through)










2.Chain (length depending on the size of tree being used)










3. (Qty 3) Locking Karabiners (One smaller than the other two. It has to fit into the chain link.)










4. Heavy duty spring










5. Rope (Buy more than you think you will need better to be safe than sorry)










6. Bite Surface. (Hide, Mini chew tire, Old cloths)










7. Duct tape or electrical tape.

Directions:

1. Screw the eye hook into the top of a horizontal branch. 
- This provides an anchor for the chain so it doesn't move along the branches length. 
- Common sense... pull on the branch a few times urself to simulate the dogs movements on the springpole. Make sure it can support his weight plus.

2. Place the chain thru the eye hook so that both ends dangle under the branch.

3. Place the small karabiner thru both end links. Then place the larger one through the small one. Make sure to test the width of the karabiner against the size of the holes in the links of the chain before you buy it.

4. Place the loop of the spring onto the large karabiner and lock it closed. 
- Make sure to check the max load on the spring to ensure ur dogs safety. Also very important is to make sure that the karabiner is thick enough not to slip thru the gap on the ring of the spring end. If you look at the pic of the spring you can see what i mean.

5. Place the third karabiner on the other end of the spring and lock it closed.

6. Tie one end of the rope to the karabiner with several knots and then tape the knots so they do not release. 
- Tape them the same way you would the grip of a baseball bat or hockey stick.










7. Check the height of ur dog to where the end of the rope should be and leave alittle extra for knots to attach the grip. 
- Your dogs back legs should always be able to touch the ground to prevent injury.

8. Affix gripping item and tape off any knots created. 
- I punctured two holes in a deflated soccer ball and threaded the rope thru both then tied and taped it off. Works well for me. Use whatever ur dog likes best.

Here is what it looks like mocked up befor on the tree.









Good luck and remember to triple check all construction. Your dog will thank you for it.

I will have pictures of it up tomorrow hopefully.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Jay (Kanes DAD)


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is what it looks like up. I have a really tall tree so I needed alot of rope. Kane took right to it. He played for about 15 min. I will try and get video up sometime next week.


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try this.


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish I had an accessible tree. I'm gonna try the diy flirtpole that someone posted up earlier. Nice Spring pole though


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you, this should help out a bit


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have my springpole in my room since my tree is still a baby (yes i planted a tree so that i can one day attach the springpole to it. if you don't have a tree there are other ways you cna still use a springpole


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ old swing sets work great.


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

it is simpler to make a springpole with two bike tubes and a rope this holds up to 180 +lbs


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know my spring pole only took like 5 minutes to make.


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks for the tips im gonna hook mine up soon


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

posted 2 times


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

the only thing i hate about a spring pole on a tree is that something it gets stuck up in the tree when it bounds up...


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

hey guys i need some insite on how to get my pup 2 actually use the springpole. he just sits there and watches it swing back n forth lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thats what my boy does too. right now i am not too worried since hes still a puppy he tugs on it a bit but hes not all excited. you have to put something on the end of it hat they really really like. from what i hear cow hides work really well but seeing how mine is inside my bedroom...thats not going to happen right now on the end of mine is a towel


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

yea i guess im just getting a little ahead of myself. i dont want him to get bored with fetch 7 days a week lol but im gonna have to be patient im gonna have to use something like a rawhide bc he tears those things up!

P.S.! how do you have a springpole in your bedroom?! lol what did u anchor it too?


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

to make a puppy excited using the spring pole you have to use a idem that they like a lot...like if you use a cow hide let them chew it up a bit then put it on the spring pole


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yes i do have a spring pole in my bedroom. i have it thru the celeing into the attic anchored to the rafter beam. i just let him tug here and there once hes full grown i will let him use it a bit more. as puppies i dont think they ever get bored with fetch. Peanut will make me play fetch with him wether i am busy or not. he will put his toy on my lap or on my letter i am writing and stare at his toy until i throw it


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

what happen if he breaks it lol...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i am not real worried if it will break at this point my dog is still a puppy and he really doesnt get the idea too much yet. also when he does figure it out i am not going to allow for him to be one of those dogs that swings from it his back 2 feet will be touching the ground. i have it set up that it will be long enough that he doesnt get all 4 feet off the ground. i have it set up pretty well that if it breaks inside the house it was going to break outside too.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok this looks really cool. But can someone tell me why springpoles are great? Newbie here...lol.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

it works out the back legs and abs from pulling the spring good tool for when you feel lazy


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ohhhhh. Thank you. We do have the perfect tree in our backyard. Guess I put that on my honey-do list...lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Roxy_Nie your dog looks like its still a puppy. You don't want to start condioning him until hes a little older. Let him just be a puppy for now


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. For now her love of the soccer ball is enough to keep her happy. No toy means as much to Zoe than her pink soccer ball. But thank you guys for the info.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

as a puppy just playing is all the exercize they need when they get older the spring pole comes in handy as a way to conditon your dog. btw your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently built a springpole in my backyard but mine is slightly different. I have my spring closer to the bottom of the rope closer to my chew (3 foot rope) does it make a difference if the spring is at the bottom instead of the top of the rope like yours


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

You just dont want the spring to be too close to where the dog is playing. I know when my dog really starts to play with his the (garage door) spring does flex and snap and you dont want your dog to get caught up in it.


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello i am new to the thread, but a friend of mine has his springpole tied on the top of the door where is pull up bar is.that's if you want it indoor.

oh btw great post! i'll be making one real soon


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

I was lookin for that thank you for the info:roll::clap:


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

yes, I have trees in my backyard but, branches are not out far enough for the dog to swing.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

some people have it on the side of the tree so that there dog can run up the tree and get it.... that wouldnt be reccomended for puppies though.


----------



## Beantown Bullies (Mar 13, 2009)

some real pole work.... hahaha


----------



## d0r2kdafullest (Jan 8, 2009)

NICE!:woof:


----------



## kidoekid (Mar 23, 2009)

wow, i now have a good reason to put my 2 trees in my backyard to use, lol. good stuff guys.


----------

